# Hi,girls! It is Helen.



## helen-redlion (Sep 21, 2014)

New member here.


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 23, 2014)

Greetings!


----------



## Mansir39 (Sep 23, 2014)

welcome to the community


----------



## danked (Sep 23, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## BadGas (Sep 23, 2014)

Welcome. There's a wealth of info here. Hope you find it useful!! Enjoy your stay.


----------



## muscleicon (Sep 24, 2014)

Welcome Helen.

_*Icon*_


----------



## BabydollAngel (Dec 9, 2014)

Hi, I am Angel and I am new too.


----------



## macedog24 (Dec 15, 2014)

Welcome


----------

